# Guitar Fetish (GFS) Factory Seconds, Necks & Bodies



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 3, 2012)

Idk if this would be better here or group buys.
GFS has posted this a few weeks on FB that they were buying a warehouse full of bodies and necks that have been in storage from other major guitar brands that have little to large flaws for stupid cheap.

If any of you are handy enough to do a little repair work, you can make a sweet semi-custom for stupid cheap.
I plan on acting on this.

https://guitarfetish.3dcartstores.com/Factory-Blowout-Clearance-Sale_c_410.html


----------



## Thep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 4, 2012)

This somewhat interests me, but I've never done any building (though have some luthier books and wish to get into it). A lot of these APPEAR to just be flaws in the finish I think, but they seem to be constantly warning about work needing to be done to make them functional. How many that are currently visible are that bad?


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the coolest thing guitar-related I've seen in a long time. For people who like buying budget guitars or modding the hell out of everything, this should be heaven.


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 4, 2012)

five bucks says DeVires is gona buy everything then just sell it as his own lol.


on a serious note , this is pretty awesome. not to mention a great chance to practice some skills. nut making de fretting inlay's . not bad at all considering the prices


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn I wish I wasn't broke


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 4, 2012)

Checked through a few more and see they do have more detailed info on some, and noticed the condition ratings, definitely will pick some stuff up from here if I ever managed to get to it when stuffs in stock. This is some great beginning practice sorta stuff for me.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 4, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> Damn I wish I wasn't broke



lol dude you can score a body and a neck for $50 for some of them

more importantly, i hope you guys took notice of the condition scale.
each piece has been individually graded on how much or little work it needs, nothing specific, but a general idea of what you're getting into before you buy it.

im actually surprised no one on here knew of this or posted it prior


----------



## tekkadon d (Aug 4, 2012)

the site doesnt have much unless its getting updated in terms of the parts


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 4, 2012)

Its supposed to be updated daily


----------



## skeels (Aug 4, 2012)

I keep seeing the same stuff and a lot of it is listed as out of stock.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 4, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> lol dude you can score a body and a neck for $50 for some of them



I don't have $50 dude


----------



## bob123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Honestly guys, Id probably stay away from 90% of those necks. Use them for practice work or finishing practice, but I wouldnt use them for actual use.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, there are some seriously good deals on there! Some of those things are nearly perfect. For someone looking for a six string this is a pretty good route to go if you pick pieces high on the condition scale.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 4, 2012)

Does the scale length and fret number on the body descriptions actually limit what you can do for such things on them?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 5, 2012)

^Basically yeah. The scale length absolutely limits it but the fret number a little less as I'm sure that you could find bodies made for 22 fret guitars. I was hoping for a little more variety but it is definitely an awesome and cheap way to learn how to fiddle around with a neck.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd say buy a body from them and make your own neck or get a custom neck and some hardware and electronics. You just might be able to score a great playing 6 for around $300-$400. Not to mention it'll be semi-custom. Some bodies are like $30 which is pretty nuts. Could be a fun project.

But, yeah. As stated above the necks can be a great to practice your repair/luthiery skills but that's about it.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 5, 2012)

So if I buy a body labeled as for 21 frets, I have to buy/make a neck that is 21 frets? Can I ask how that works, exactly? I'm not the most knowledgeable on these things, just curious. Is it something with the pickup routing or such?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 5, 2012)

Its the scale length thats important, not so much the frets.
If you're body is 24 3/4, make sure the neck matches that, regardless of frets. This will provide the best chance at intonation.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 5, 2012)

)


ShadowFactoryX said:


> lol dude you can score a body and a neck for $50 for some of them
> 
> more importantly, i hope you guys took notice of the condition scale.
> each piece has been individually graded on how much or little work it needs, nothing specific, but a general idea of what you're getting into before you buy it.
> ...





Polythoral said:


> So if I buy a body labeled as for 21 frets, I have to buy/make a neck that is 21 frets? Can I ask how that works, exactly? I'm not the most knowledgeable on these things, just curious. Is it something with the pickup routing or such?



Talk to me on chat, ill explain all this dude


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 5, 2012)

bob123 said:


> )
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to me on chat, ill explain all this dude



Will do next time I see you, can't get on now cause I'm apparently online at home, but at my friends house now, hahaha.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not one hundred percent sure but there are ways around it. I've read threads about guys ordering conversion longer scale necks for 25.5 inch necks and so forth. A lot of guys here would be able to answer much better than I but I'm pretty sure you can make a 22-24 fret neck for a body suited for less but you'd have to compensate for the difference somewhere. *shrugs*


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 5, 2012)

Woops, got to it before me. haha


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah I'd be more inclined to buy the neck and make the body than the other way around. I haven't made either before, but on the face of it a neck looks WAY more daunting of a task than a body. I think if you found a neck in a 4 or 5 condition you'd be good to go.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, that Ibanez that's there right now is sooooo tempting.

Gonna have to watch the list and try my hardest to not go broke from buying half finished guitars


----------



## master of the human race (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome site dude! thanks for the post!


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah I'd be more inclined to buy the neck and make the body than the other way around. I haven't made either before, but on the face of it a neck looks WAY more daunting of a task than a body. I think if you found a neck in a 4 or 5 condition you'd be good to go.



Honestly, necks aren't much harder than a body but bodies are a better place to start off with. Necks however take maybe half the time to build compared to a body.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 5, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Honestly, necks aren't much harder than a body but bodies are a better place to start off with. Necks however take maybe half the time to build compared to a body.




unless you have a CNC machine haha


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 5, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> So if I buy a body labeled as for 21 frets, I have to buy/make a neck that is 21 frets? Can I ask how that works, exactly? I'm not the most knowledgeable on these things, just curious. Is it something with the pickup routing or such?


I'll tell you what happened to me when I bought a Warmoth neck that was 25-1/2" scale and 22 frets and then bought a body for it that was made for a 25-1/2" scale neck with 24 frets: it didn't work out.  When I fit them together, the scale length (from nut to intonation point on bridge) was about 24-3/4" so it would've been off. I could've probably made a block of some kind and made the neck pocket a bit shorter but that might have messed around with the structural integrity of it a bit. 

But say this were to happen the other way around where you had a 24 fret neck and a body with a pocket made for a 22 fret neck, both the same scale, then you could route a bit deep into the body but if there is a cavity for the neck pickup then chances are good that you'll be routing into that cavity.

So tl;dr: it's usually a good idea and much less of a pain in the ass to buy a neck and body that are compatible with each other re: scale length and number of frets.

Also keep in mind that I'm not a professional by any means and I may have missed/fudged something here. I'm just speaking from my own experience.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 6, 2012)

If some 7 string bodies or necks show up then I'll definitely buy one or two. Thanks for the link, man!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I bought that blue RG body and a matching neck.

Gonna be fun!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone want to go visit that shop with me?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Yeah, I bought that blue RG body and a matching neck.
> 
> Gonna be fun!




Just so you're aware, those ARENT ibanez bodies/necks they have listed. Hopefully the neck is straight, and the fretting is decent. If so, then that would be a good project for you sir.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 6, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Just so you're aware, those ARENT ibanez bodies/necks they have listed. Hopefully the neck is straight, and the fretting is decent. If so, then that would be a good project for you sir.



Looks enough like an Ibanez to tide me over 

Should be a bit of fun tidying it up and seeing how it goes. Have been GASing for a guitar with a nice top on it for a while now. If the neck turns out to be a lemon, I'll enjoy the "challenge" of fixing it.

Edit: Tons of new bodies have appeared!


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 6, 2012)

This makes me almost want to get a crap body an try and make a neck with a 19" scale to go for D5...

Quick! Someone who knows what their doing, try that!


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 6, 2012)

I wish all these sexy bodies that came up recently weren't floating trem setup. I feel that'd be a bitch to install, plus dey expensive, and I don't want another one.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 7, 2012)

^ this, i'd say over 80% of what they've put up is floating trem


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 7, 2012)

I really need to stop checking this page....it's just too tempting to buy like 3 of these no-name bodies and pimp them right out 

Edit: Looks like a couple of the necks still have the manufacturer logo on em. J & D Luthiers. My first guitar was one of their Strat knockoffs and has held up surprisingly well for the price point, actually manage to get pretty good tone out of the thing.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 7, 2012)

Bought 2 necks. Now hopefully two bodies within my capabilities/of my interest show up.


----------



## ryugkun (Aug 8, 2012)

Those unfinished tele bodies for 38 bucks is tempting as all hell


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 11, 2012)

Just placed an order. 

Bought one of these bodies:





It looks like all of these carved-top bodies had some sort of screwup with the placement of the bridge pickup cavity and all have a big messy repair in the area. No worries, it will be refinished; and the huge plus is that they can be matched with any of the necks because there's room to set the bridge wherever appropriate for any scale.

And, since I had to "justify" the purchase by vowing to do something different, so I bought a slotted-but-unfretted neck to go with it. I plan to fill the slots with a contrasting material for a fretless. I already have a jillion bridges, tuners, and pickups so what the hell, right?


----------



## Koth (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been watching their website since the sale started. I really want a LP body, but I've only seen one so far. You would think with all of the stock they bought, they would be listing more than just a few things each day.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, not to be a douche, but based upon the initial pictures I saw... you couldn't pay me enough money to sit there on a computer and upload that WHOLE fucking registry at once. 
Pictures, determining price based upon condition, and all.... I guess they're just keen to keeping their sanity. Lol.


----------



## Koth (Aug 13, 2012)

No, I don't expect them to upload the whole thing at once. But a bit more than they're doing would be nice.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 13, 2012)

My necks came today, some pictures be here. Photo Album - Imgur

This one didn't upload so I'll just post it here:


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice score! Lucky your stuff got in quick, mine got shipped to a USPS warehouse in MA for a week then has surfaced in NY. Wrong side of the country but whatever  Here's hoping my $40 guitar project doesn't take 6 months to get here.


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 13, 2012)

They are overall pretty nice, actually. They have moreorless my ideal neck profile, which is great. 

The main downside I notice it he maple one has a pretty half assed finish for the board, it's extremely flaky down at the end of it, but it's not like I'll ever be touching there so it's not really an issue.

The rosewood one is extremely nice, the only flaws I see are a couple of little scratch sorta things in the board, since it's unfinished. Gonna be fine to get these going, already ordered 1 body that should come soon.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 13, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> They are overall pretty nice, actually. They have moreorless my ideal neck profile, which is great.



That's one thing I've noticed with my J&D Strat, the neck has a really nice solid feel in your hand. Not stupidly thick, just nice, solid and comfortable to hold.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 15, 2012)

My order came in today. I'm sure I'll do a full thread once I get to work on it, but I figure the pics will be edifying.

Now, Guitar Fetish ain't fuckin' around when they say that these parts need some work, but it's a great value and a decent opportunity to learn through tinkering.






I picked-up one of the archtop bodies for $22. I think the neck was $26. Not a bad start.

Not sure what booboo happened, but the bridge pickup route was plugged and rerouted. The glue job on the plugging is hilariously sloppy, leaving a big pile of dried schmutz on the face of the body which I'm sure will be a total bitch to sand-down. The paint job wasn't really salvageable anyway with its dings and whatnot.




Schmutz II




Also on the back... not sure why... it's also funny to see damage that looks like buckle-rash on a body that was never assembled.





The neck was cleanly-slotted (I'm going to be doing a fretless) and the dots were glued-in but the whole thing needs to be leveled. Challenge accepted.





Relieved that the headstock is drilled for good tuners and not the "economy style". 





I'm not uber-picky about neck profiles, but the neck being only roughly shaped allows me some freedom.









Here's a rough-rough-rough test-fitting. I'm either going to have to take-down some of the neck heel or the neck pocket by just a tad to get a fit. Since I have control over the fit of the neck and body, I may either opt to use the top-loading flatmount bridge as shown or tilt the neck back and do a wraparound or a roller-bridge/vibrola deal (I think that would be cool for a fretless). The pickups are a nice PAF from an Agile and some random high-output pickup from... lord, I dunno. I might consider installing a blend pot instead of a pickup selector.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 15, 2012)

Good lord, that is quite a lot of glue that they used there.  These projects should be pretty interesting, I was considering getting a neck to do a fretless too but I can't justify doing it with all my other guitars laying in pieces.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 16, 2012)

lol well ill make sure to avoid those types


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my body I ordered. The finish is 500x less salvagable then the pictures made it look.






















I HAVE ZERO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING, SO THIS IS ABOUT TO GET FUN NOW.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 16, 2012)

^Hey at least you only spent like $50, if you're gonna learn and experiment with something it doesn't get much better than this. How is the neck btw?


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 16, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Hey at least you only spent like $50, if you're gonna learn and experiment with something it doesn't get much better than this. How is the neck btw?



I posted on the necks before, I actually really like them from what I can tell. The profile is great, and they're pretty decently made, especially for like 25 dollars each, haha. The rosewood one is damn near perfect, the maple one has 2 flaws, one being that the frets are very, very, very slightly high on the bottom cause it to be very slightly scratchy when moving around but it's not terrible, I could definitely play it fine. The other issue is that the finishing of the top of the bored is pretty poorly done, mostly near the bottom edge, it actually 'peeled' off a bit, past the last fret. But I doubt it'll be an issue, it is rather solid elsewhere.

What's awesome with the body is it turns out the top is real flamed maple, a pleasant surprised!

I plan to reshape the headstock, sand down the body and refinish it (contemplating trying to go as far as redoing the headstock color, too, though red + maple is great, I really want a bright green + maple board guitar, haha), make the lower cut a bit deeper on the body for fret access.

There's more I would like to do with the body, but I have to find someone who knows their shit to tell me if the thing I'd like to do are even reasonable/possible with how it being already drilled and such.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep checking back to see if they put up something I'll kick myself for not getting...

Right now, they have a bunch of front-route strat bodies in decent condition, for those interested.


----------



## Koth (Aug 17, 2012)

I keep waiting for them to put up a hardtail strat body. I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 18, 2012)

It only took about 45 minutes of elbow grease with 120-grit and some chiseling to remove all the glops of glue. Was not as bad as I had feared. Still maintaining that $22 was a crazy value.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 18, 2012)

It's all about the 60-grit when it comes to heavy removal.  Unfortunately you have to change the sheets pretty often with that but I usually find it better.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 20, 2012)

Mine got in!! 

I'll take some pics in a couple of days when I get a chance to get it in the sunlight. The only major damages to the finish are on the edges, so the black part. Should hopefully be easy to patch them up. Only one major derp with it is the pup selector switch hole was cut on the edge of the dip rather than the middle, but I can live with that.

Contemplating refretting the neck. These are possibly the smallest frets known to man and a couple are lifting slightly. The neck appears to be straight however upon visual inspection.

All in all, not bad for $110.($49 for the body + neck, $60 for shipping)


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 20, 2012)

Ohhh man. I'm getting a few of these


----------



## fassaction (Aug 23, 2012)

Im confused.....why do those pictures show tons of bodys and necks that I might be interested in buying, yet the site only seems to have a few items available?

Am I not looking in the right location? I would be interested in a RG style body and neck..would love to give something like this a shot.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 23, 2012)

fassaction said:


> Im confused.....why do those pictures show tons of bodys and necks that I might be interested in buying, yet the site only seems to have a few items available?
> 
> Am I not looking in the right location? I would be interested in a RG style body and neck..would love to give something like this a shot.



They're putting them up in small batches, which is probably the most manageable way of selling them at the moment since they're measuring neck pockets and rating them on workability. I think all those ash tele bodies just went up. Damn... 

I've seen a few RG-ish bodies come through and there will probably be more.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 24, 2012)

sweeeeet! hopefully some real nice stuff will come through later on, right now there's not much interesting for me...


----------



## supercolio (Aug 25, 2012)

AND THESE ARE THE REASONS WHY I SHOULD SAVE MONEY ;__; If I actually had some money, I would buy a body or two and necks from there. Just for something to do when you get bored... Well, I'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 28, 2012)

For those interested, a decent-sized batch of Floyd-routed bodies went-up today: some carved-top and some flat-top... including an ice burst!






$30 and good condition ('cept for the back)!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 28, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> For those interested, a decent-sized batch of Floyd-routed bodies went-up today: some carved-top and some flat-top... including an ice burst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that looks cool as fuck!! (no pun intended lol)


----------



## zilla (Jan 30, 2013)

bump from the grave. any new updates? has the quality of necks/bodies gotten better, worse, or stayed about the same?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 31, 2013)

OK, so i REALLY wanna make a "factory salvaged" guitar... I already have a neck with tuners and stuff... Man, that would be cool, huh?


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 31, 2013)

zilla said:


> bump from the grave. any new updates? has the quality of necks/bodies gotten better, worse, or stayed about the same?



Just checked last night. There are some better-looking bodies (i.e. not fucked-to-hell with chips and glue) and a decent amount of lefties. 

My GFS project has been sitting in my closet. Shit just got crazy toward the end of last year, but I'm ready to get going again. I'm doing a fretless and I most-recently glued-in the fretlines. I decided on trying a fabric finish for the body, which might be a disaster.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 31, 2013)

Two Tone HSH Double Cutaway Style Body
http://guitarfetish.com/Two-Tone-HSH-Double-Cutaway-Style-Body_p_6339.html

Any body know what guitar body this is (ibanez maybe idk)? I wanna make a few necks to go along with these.


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2013)

I got a pretty solid humbucker tele bridge for like $6 from this closeout a few months back, still some really good deals if you're patient enough


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 1, 2013)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Any body know what guitar body this is (ibanez maybe idk)? I wanna make a few necks to go along with these.



That's kind the game, trying to figure out which now-defunct import brand these guitars were. Quite a few necks have been sold with the brand name "J&D" but I've never seen that brand in-person to know what the bodies looked like that go with those necks.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 1, 2013)

I was just putting together a guitar based on one of those bodies in my shopping cart. Got close to being finished, and my cart reset because someone else bought the body. DAMMIT!


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 1, 2013)

Haven't gotten around to mine yet, since my only area I can work is outside in the garage or something, and Wisconsin winters aren't going to make that possible.

Still looking for another non-trem routed body, rofl.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 1, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> That's kind the game, trying to figure out which now-defunct import brand these guitars were. Quite a few necks have been sold with the brand name "J&D" but I've never seen that brand in-person to know what the bodies looked like that go with those necks.


 
It's a bullshit game. I'd rather not buy anything unless I know it'll fit.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 1, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> That's kind the game, trying to figure out which now-defunct import brand these guitars were. Quite a few necks have been sold with the brand name "J&D" but I've never seen that brand in-person to know what the bodies looked like that go with those necks.


 
It's a bullshit game. I'd rather not buy anything unless I know it'll fit.

:Edit: I'll buy a few bodies to test my neck making, and painting skills.

Whoops double post sorry.


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 1, 2013)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> I'd rather not buy anything unless I know it'll fit.



I can understand that. The heel and pocket widths of the neck and body I bought were supposed to be identical, but I've expended a lot of effort (that I was hoping to have parlayed into other aspects of the project) in getting them to fit. The body I bought hadn't been routed for a bridge, so I wasn't worried about any scale length/layout issues.


----------

